# American considering ML grad school



## alucheni (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, I'm a US native interested in going to Malaysia for graduate school in statistics, or possibly for a second bachelor's degree in computer science. Their school system seems quite different from that in the US - any help is appreciated!

Is it reasonable for someone from the US to go to Malaysia for school? Some of my friends spent a month in ML and say it's a beautiful country with diverse population and growing economy. My degree is from a typical but well known state school (Ohio State University) and I graduate with an economics degree in 6 months (I had high marks and took more math than the typical econ major). 

Also, I'm a little older, having 7 years experience as a computer technician and a networking guy (CCNA). Perhaps I should get a job there instead, and go to school after I've established myself a little better? I hear work is fairly easy to come by?

any input is most appreciated, and I hope everyone is having a pleasant week. 

Allan


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

My son intended to go to law school in Malaysia from the U.S. but was delayed forever getting his student visa. He made the application months back and paid the application fee, visa processing and tition and health insurance for 1 year. However, after months of broken promises about getting the visa, he gave up and is planning to attend university in the USA. I hope you have better luck.


----------

